# Can anyone recommend online shops to buy wooden toys and hideaways for gerbils?



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

As title really, I always struggle to find wooden items for my gerbils, can anyone recommend where I can get some please?


----------



## Arny (Jul 29, 2017)

Chinchilla lady sells various different toys, many of which are suitable for all rodents https://chinchillalady.co.uk/


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Thank you @Arny


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Amazon is always my go to for any pet stuff. Have you tried typing in rosewood or ancol rodent house or something?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> Amazon is always my go to for any pet stuff. Have you tried typing in rosewood or ancol rodent house or something?


I've searched Amazon, things are either too small or too big.


----------



## Torin. (May 18, 2014)

Zooplus, and Minipetz are my go-to


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Torin. said:


> Zooplus, and Minipetz are my go-to


 Thank you. Never heard of Minipetz so I shall look there.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

Would this be of interest

https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/birch-bungalow.html

I have one and they're very strong. My robo has it but sure my Syrian could fit through the door. That being said if the gerbils can't I'm sure they could make the hole bigger in time


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> Would this be of interest
> 
> https://www.thehayexperts.co.uk/birch-bungalow.html
> 
> I have one and they're very strong. My robo has it but sure my Syrian could fit through the door. That being said if the gerbils can't I'm sure they could make the hole bigger in time


Thank you, but birch is unsafe for gerbils.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Thank you, but birch is unsafe for gerbils.


Wait, really??

Well have you got DIY skills? Maybe get a chunk of gerbil safe wood and create your own?


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

Engel98 said:


> Wait, really??
> 
> Well have you got DIY skills? Maybe get a chunk of gerbil safe wood and create your own?


Techniqually some birch species are OK, some are not, but if you don't know which species it is, better to be safe than sorry.

Unfortuantly I can't do that.


----------



## Engel98 (Oct 7, 2018)

ForestWomble said:


> Techniqually some birch species are OK, some are not, but if you don't know which species it is, better to be safe than sorry.
> 
> Unfortuantly I can't do that.


Well it'll give you something to do if you go into isolation. Could you just put a lump of wood in there for them. Take em a while to get through it lol

What type of wood is safe for gerbils? And what size are you looking for? See if I can find anything for you


----------



## ForestWomble (May 2, 2013)

It's impossible for me to make my own.

I'm not looking for things for them to just chew, I'm looking for toys, hideaways etc.

http://www.egerbil.com/safe_woods_for_gerbils - here's a list of safe and unsafe woods.

Not sure about size, just small enough to fit onto the shelves in their home, but big enough for them to climb on / through etc

Thanks, would be great if you can find something.


----------

